# Heiko Sacshe Watches?



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello again,

Does anyone know anything at all about these watches. I recently got one in a part exchange and don't know too much about them. I have tried contacting the company for information, but unfortunately they haven't got back to me.

I think that they are all hand painted and are numbered up to 500, automatic, swiss and painted by designer Heiko Saxo. That's about it.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

You may want to post this in the General Forum.


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Wasn't too sure.

Any opinions welcome.


----------

